# Let's talk co2...



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Best system for cheap bucks? Is it better for the plants?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I've not used co2 as it gets expensive over time (initial set up equipment + refills of co2 unless you're buddies with the refill guy/gal). I don't know how good the system is compared to the more pricy/fancy set up, but I know Fluval has a very cheap [small starter co2 system], but the piece that allows the co2 to dissolve into the water is a bit bulky (longer co2 is exposed to the water, the more goes into ti for the plants).








I can try to advise you a bit about the use of co2 from my reading.. or more specifically how it works with other aspects. Hopefully someone with a co2 system can come chime in with their first hand experiencing. 
All plants need a few things to grow: proper light, nutrients, and co2. Balancing these so the plants aren't getting too much of one and not enough of another is the key to keeping healthy plants and algae free tank(s). 
Terrestrial (above water) plants get co2 from the air with no problem, but below water is a little more tricky. Some people explain that a lot of surface water movement will not only pull down o2 but also co2 from the air into the water, granted this won't be a lot, and if you are a betta keeper its not an option. There are liquid fertilizer options that include "liquid co2" i put it in quotes as its not literally co2, but a chemical compound that works similarly to co2 with the plants. I use Seachem Excel and have not tried other "liquid co2"s to compare (note: if you use Excel, some plants cannot tolerate it including Val species). Co2 systems are certainly the best way to give aquatic plants co2, but its the most expensive, and may not be needed depending on your setup. Yes, all plants do grow faster with co2 *IF *you keep a proper balance of nutrients (this includes nitrogen aka nitrates or even ammonia and other ferts like potassium, phosphorus, iron, and many more... using a macro and micro liquid (and even dry or EI) fert, soil, or good comprehensive root tabs if you have a root feeder like swords and vals is good (using a combination of these may lead to too much nutrients and in-balance it with light and co2, be sure to research before plopping a bunch of ferts in)). 
If you have a "high light" tank you need co2 to keep algae at bay as the intense lighting gives this a great environment to grow, but you also have to make sure the plants have nutrients as they photosynthesize or you'll start seeing deficiencies of unappealing leaf formations/coloration/pin holes etc. There are some plants that many say only grow with co2 (though some have argues you just have to balance light and nutrients right to grow w/o co2), certainly some grow prettier with it, such as carpeting plants which will grow compact/spread o the substrate instead of grow upward like a stem in high light (which means you're also using co2). Other plants simply grow a _little _faster such as anubias.. its a slow grower already so adding co2 doesn't make it explode with growth or do anything special, though if done right it does keep algae from forming on the leaves.
Those that use co2 systems get a vareity of options fo waht exactly to use for equiements. There are a few ways to put the co2 into the water usually this part of the equipement is called a difuser, the one I see most commonly (can't recall the exact term) is a small that forces the co2 through a stone so incredibly tiny bubles come out into the water.








The bubbles being so small absorb easier. Anotehr method is the one for the fluval i linked, it makes he co2 work its way though a sort of zig zag maze so its in the water longer before getting to the surface allowing it to be absorbed. 








For checking co2 levels I've seen a lot use "drop checker" which its an odd little thing you suction cup in your tank with a liquid that changes color based on co2 levels. 








There is also a bubble counter which as the name implies, is a little peice in the co2 system that sort of drips co2 through *drip drip drip*"ok 3 bps (bubbles per second). seen on lower left of below image








There are more equipment pieces including the canister and pressure gauge, but I have not read up on any of those parts to comment on them.
One thing to consider with co2 systems is water flow.. too much surface movement seems to lesson the strength of co2 systems injected co2 (i can't explain this its just what I've read.. I _think _it makes the co2 hit the surface faster and escape into the air instead of stay in eh water column?), but if you have no water flow then you won't evenly disperse your co2 through the tank and the plants right by the output will get too much co2, ones at the dead spot/stagnant area will get too little and you set yourself up for algae and imbalance in the plants again.
Again I'm no expert on co2, I've read a bit on it but never used it (I use 'liquid co2') however there is a planted tank specific forum: plantedtank.net/forums that has a whole subforum "equipment", I'm sure you can find out more there or join and ask questions.


disclaimer: all photos are not mine, they are from google. I do not own a co2 system, just sharing what I've learned from reading other peoples accounts/explinations/how-to's etc


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

All you need for CO2 is some yeast and sugar: http://www.coloradoaquarium.org/pics/co2.html

It's a bit more fiddly than pressurized CO2 but it's super cheap.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Hmm..I've done some research so what your saying makes sense. I do use the excel or is it flourish? and it seems to be working in the 10g tank as the plants in there are beginning to take root and seem to be flourishing fine. I have swords and I didn't know I needed the tabs for them so I will get some. 

The more I hear about co2 the more I think I'll stick with what is working. I love things simple.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Honestly co2 isnt really for beginners. So i wouldnt mess with it. Also excel would be perfect for the plants you have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Yea that's what I was thinking. Maybe as I grow as a aquarist I will dabble but for now I'll just stay with simple. Of course it sucks that I didn't find this passion earlier in life!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I use CO2 setups, the fuval CO2 kit is complete garbage or any CO2 kit with a paint ball tank, reason be it doesn't last long. In the future if you really want a CO2 system, I recommend a CO2 regulator with a solenoid and 5 or 10 pound CO2 tank. It will last for longer periods of time and the refill is only $10 or $20, depending where you live. It's expensive at first, but worth it in the end. I use a aquatek regulator with solenoid and a 10 pound tank. I been running it for the past 4 months and still haven't scratch the surface.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

The full product name is Seachem Flourish Excel, there is well plain Seachem Flourish, and Seachem Flourish:iron, potassium, nitrogen, phosphorous, and trace.
I recommend starting with a "liquid co2" before jumping into the hard stuff.
DIY co2 (yeast and sugar) is cheap but very uneven distribution making it easier to get an algae bloom.
Also I forgot to cover that if you plan to use co2 in a tank with fish or invertebrates you have to make sure not to have it turned up to high as you can "gas" them (you will see fish gasping and by the surface, they can die if it's not corrected immediately). Higher co2 levels means lower o2 which the animals need. Many who run co2 systems run an air stone when the co2 was off to replenish o2 in the tank.
"Liquid co2" will not deplete o2 in a tank but you should not over dose it... Unless you are doing algae direct dosing treatments (some algae can be killed by syringe injecting Excel right over it, even so in very high doses the chemicals used for "liquid co2" can hurt plants and fish (for example don't dip plants in pure Seachem Excel solution that has not been diluted).


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Do not use Seachem Flourish Excel if you ever get shrimp or other inverts. It is not a myth that it can kill them.

Here is an article you might find informative. There is a link to his non-Excel-based planted tanks (like mine) near the bottom. As this is not a from a forum I hope it's not subject to being deleted. :-(

Low-Tech Excel based Planted tanks: A Guide | Welcome to Sudeep Mandal's spot on the net


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

So, is an airstone that lowers the co2 better?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't run air stones on any of my tanks. People who use it, mainly run it at night when the CO2 and lights are off. I turn my CO2 on a hour before the lights come on and turn off the CO2 a hour beofre the light turn off. The more light/par you run the more CO2 you need. I been running CO2 for about a year and few months now and I never gas out any fish. On my new Iwagumi project for example, I'll be blasting CO2 at 4 or 5 bubbles per sec in a 7.2g fishless tank for about 3 or 4 weeks. I love high tech setups, I can grow anything in my tank without having a problem. If you really want it, just do your research on it and you'll be fine.


----------

